# Gun to keep in car



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey people,

So I want to keep a gun in my car and when it came time to pick which, I couldn't decide. I don't wanna keep one of my pretty sigs or my HK in there so I was thinking of buying a cheap one to just leave in a lock box with the cable that goes around the bottom of the seat.

I was thinking maybe the S&W I think it's called the SD or a Taurus, maybe a revolver.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Buy a best-quality, totally dependable pistol...*used*.
Since you will want something that works every time, but probably won't mind if it doesn't look particularly good, the price you'll pay should be quite reasonable.

You will want something that works every time, all the time, without fail. So...
Why would you want to buy a new Taurus, given the company's QC problems and bad reputation?
Hi-Point pistols function well, and have a reputation for accuracy, but the materials used to make them will cause reliability problems within, perhaps, a thousand rounds.
Revolvers can be sensitive to accumulated dirt, and can't be detail-stripped for deep cleaning by the normal user, so maybe they'd not be the best choice as a knockabout gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

How about a used Glock police trade-in pistol? With box, three mags, and night-sights for $329, or no box and one mag w/N-S for $299 (the $329 model is the better deal, IMO):

Firearms, Guns, Rifles. Grain Valley, Missouri.

You'll have to pay shipping to your local FFL dealer, and whatever that dealer charges for a transfer fee and background check fee (if priced separately). Still, most folks would be into the more expensive model for less than $400 total, and for an already-broken-in Glock that's ready to rock that's a pretty fair price. Glocks are very corrosion-resistant, so you won't have to worry as much about rust due to changing weather/humidity conditions.

They usually have a large bunches of police trade-in pistols at that website, but they also have individual used pistols under the "Used Pistol" category (which are posted under a "confiscated weapons" header/link; I think they buy some of these from police departments, too):

http://summitgunbroker.com/Confiscated_Weapons.html

Click the subject links on the left side, then when the page opens go back to the same left-side menu and you'll now see a list of any sub-pages under the previously clicked heading; you'll have to click on each page individually to see what's on it. Read the pages carefully; on single guns, he'll sometimes leave the price but just post "sold" alongside the photo and leave it up until the next major website cleanup. So just seeing the page doesn't necessarily mean it's still available; call to confirm availability (phone number is at the bottom of each page). Read the Home page for general info, too.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Just my opinion, but, I'm not a proponent of storing firearms in vehicles for extended periods. I wouldn't want any firearm getting into the wrong hands no matter what it was.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Buy a best-quality, totally dependable pistol...*used*.
> Since you will want something that works every time, but probably won't mind if it doesn't look particularly good, the price you'll pay should be quite reasonable.
> 
> You will want something that works every time, all the time, without fail. So...
> ...


Thanks for the replies.

Well from what I understand Taurus had some QC issues, but straightened them out. I don't know how true that is, I'm just going by what I've read. I was thinking their revolvers should be pretty reliable as revolvers don't jam. I'm not an expert or anything this is just what I understand.

I wouldn't mind a used glock, but how used is it? Was the previous owner putting thousands of rounds through it? If so could that lead to a problem?

Is the S&W SD any good? Academy has them brand new for $300.

And do you guys think it'll rust and collect dirt in one of http://www.wayfair.com/SentrySafe-Key-Lock-Compact-Safe-P005K-XX-L100-K~SG2366.html?refid=GX50899318740-SG2366&device=t&ptid=75700942620&gclid=Cj0KEQiA496zBRDoi5OY3p2xmaUBEiQArLNnK4K7aJARV4ZKbnXueWINRE4Ij5egp7XaKnKh_c0-inQaAmIS8P8HAQ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife and I each keep a rifle and a pistol in our cars.
Mine are in a canvas tool bag, although the guns are in sealed (easily opened) plastic bags, along with 150 rounds.
Hers are in plastic bags, one in a backpack and one in a cardboard box, also with 150 rounds.

Each car gun gets serviced at least once a year, but for the past 35 years no meaningful issues have arisen.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner said:


> Just my opinion, but, I'm not a proponent of storing firearms in vehicles for extended periods. *I wouldn't want any firearm getting into the wrong hands no matter what it was.*


I agree with that hands down!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll keep my pintel mount .50 Ma Duce for now....

until I can get the ZPU-23-2 bed mount for the pickup. [after I remove the door decals of course]

What ever pistol you get, a good lock box helps to protect it from theft, dirt, and kids... 
and remember to clean/check it more often than the engine oil.

I'll assume you know if you need a permit in your state to have a loaded handgun in a vehicle. But readers will want to check their state if they are considering this.

In PA you have to be careful with rifles, they must be unloaded, and magazines either unloaded or locked up.
I'd be tempted to get a nice SKS and have stripper clips locked up separately.
That or a TAVOR and a lock box of pmags.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Guns or not I'd never leave anything in a vehicle that I wouldn't want stolen.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

desertman said:


> Guns or not I'd never leave anything in a vehicle that I wouldn't want stolen.


Sounds like you need a James Bond antitheft device..... where car EXPLODES when the thief breaks the glass......


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> Sounds like you need a James Bond antitheft device..... where car EXPLODES when the thief breaks the glass......


That reminds me of when I had a power boat. Someone was stealing gas. So what we did was not mix the oil for the two stroke outboards in our gas. The thief took his boat out and seized the engine. We all knew who the thief was after that.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

denner said:


> Just my opinion, but, I'm not a proponent of storing firearms in vehicles for extended periods. I wouldn't want any firearm getting into the wrong hands no matter what it was.


^ This...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Leaving a firearm unattended (or anything of value) in a vehicle is just asking for trouble. I do realize that there are times when you might have to leave a firearm in a vehicle temporarily, but never overnight or for long periods of time. 

Having a firearm stolen from me is one thing. But, to then have it used in a crime and then possibly used to kill someone, is something else altogether.

If you are going to leave one in a vehicle (even temporarily), at least get a container intended to secure a firearm and one that can be bolted to the floorboard.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

It has a cable that secures around the bottom of the car seat. Unless random car burglar has heavy duty cable cutters on him, he won't be able to get it. Here's a link.

GunVault NanoVault Combination Handgun Safe | Field & Stream


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

NasHouston said:


> It has a cable that secures around the bottom of the car seat. Unless random car burglar has heavy duty cable cutters on him, he won't be able to get it. Here's a link.
> 
> GunVault NanoVault Combination Handgun Safe | Field & Stream


I don't know, for $24.98 how good can it really be?


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

IDK Gun vault is one of the most popular. If you buy one check it out, see if the connectors look flimsy, strap it and pull on it, try and get it out. I have burglar bars on my home doors and windows, I'm sure they can be bypassed if someone was really that determined to get in, but I just don't see that happening. Same with the car, the alarm goes off, I don't think the crook is going to take his time, check under the seat, find the box and start working on getting it out. 

That's not practical.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I have the NV200 model in both our cars. They are not perfect but I agree with Nas that it may keep someone from getting what you have in it if they aren't prepared for it. I have recently found one that is much more secure but it runs about $250.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

denner said:


> Just my opinion, but, I'm not a proponent of storing firearms in vehicles for extended periods. I wouldn't want any firearm getting into the wrong hands no matter what it was.


PUt me down as supporting this idea. Those times I leave my CCW in the car I get very nervous.

I don't live in a high crime area (small town in NH?) but the idea of my weapon being used to by a bad guy to hurt somebody because I didn't keep secured? _Not something I want to live with._


----------

